# Perpetual Motion Machine



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I think since this site is a DIY site, why not solve the world's energy problem and let's get together and create a perpetual motion machine? I have an idea that may just work, but I need someone good at numbers to see if it'd be worth the trouble of building the prototype. (Willie T? wanna challenge? Nestor Kelebay? Want to unretire?)
I've done sketches and I see no reason why my design won't work.
No fuel burned, no electricity needed, etc. So.... anyone want to play?

DM


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friction

i'll play along though


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You mean THAT'S what friction is????? 
And all these years I thought it was a section at the lieberry....

DM


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Trying not burst any bubbles here ,but God did this along time ago..we call it the universe. The machine Planet earth will work just fine until it's designed end of life...unless we keep messing with it. It's a big picture thing.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one...its called a wife


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Does it involve magnets?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the one thing all the previous so called perpetual motion machines had a problem with: they weren't.

Beyond that, even if you could make a perpetual motion machine, in itself, it would still be useless. You have to have an over unity machine to be of value. That is a machine that produces more power than it consumes. A perpetual motion machine merely is something that moves that does not require a fuel source to continue it's motion. That would be of no benefit. You must be able to produce work for the machine to be of any value.


and then we have that pesky physics thing that keeps getting in the way as well. You do realize you must follow the laws. Following the laws of physics are not optional like a speed limit law would be.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I fully expected the "My wife's mouth" and other jokes, but I'm serious. 
First idea: Not a PMM, but a simple way to keep batteries fully charged for cell phones, could be a simple tube strapped to your kid's arm using the Faraday principle to continually charge a battery. This could be done NOW!
I'm surprised no-one has already done it! Of course, adults can strap in too, but kids have so much more energy...
It'd be pretty much like a self-winding watch, except the battery gets charged instead of a spring getting wound.
I've only invented ONE magic box trick that I did not continue with, not because it wouldn't work, but because it was simply too easy for someone to figure out. All the rest I've come up with continue to baffle people the world over. 
nap: true, true... but I've come up with a way (I THINK) to overcome this problem.... but like I said, I need to do the prototype.

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya mean something like this:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10023421-54.html

and my dad has a flashlight you shake to charge the battery

or even this:

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5495682/description.html


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried to find it but couldnt - could you explain Faraday's Principle in regular non-scientist talk?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, there ya go... I imagine a 15 minute recess with a playground full of 1st and 2nd graders could power the school for the whole day!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cellophane: see nap's post.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10023421-54.html

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cellophane said:


> I tried to find it but couldnt - could you explain Faraday's Principle in regular non-scientist talk?


Oh, come on. Everybody knows it is as simple as this:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, yeah... and I = E over R... 
heck, we learned that in Kindergarten.... lol

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

very basically stated:



> Some physicists have remarked that Faraday's law is a single equation describing two different phenomena: The motional EMF generated by a magnetic force on a moving wire, and the transformer EMF generated by an electric force due to a changing magnetic field


If you pass a moving wire (a conductor) through an magnetic field, it will produce an EMF (induce a voltage) into the wire or inversely, if you pass an electromagnetic field across a conductor, it will produce an EMF (induce a voltage) into the conductor.


You need 3 things to induce an EMF

1. a magnetic field

2. a conductor

3. relative motion between them (numbers 1 and 2)

and to take that a little further, this is the basis for all AC transformers . The AC current is what causes the relative movement. By the current alternating flow direction, it causes an electromagnetic field to be produced. That field, as it grows and collapses (as the AC reverses direction) will move passed the wires of the secondary of the transformer and induce a voltage into those conductors (EMF)

What DM is speaking about doing is using the slave labor (i.e. child) to produce the relative motion, a magnet to produce the original magnetic field, and a winding of wire as the secondary conductor which will then ultimately be connected to a battery of some type to store the energy.


EMF= electromotive force


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

basically kinetic energy creates an electromagnetic field which generates electricity that is stored in a battery or transferred to a device and stored? 

i was never very good at applied math...

edit - nap got there first!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Another thought is using the playground equipment itself as collectors. swings that store power, teeter-totters, etc. 
I doubt THAT would violate any "child labor" laws... lol (but ya never know... there are some real nuts out there!)

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Another thought is using the playground equipment itself as collectors. swings that store power, teeter-totters, etc.
> I doubt THAT would violate any "child labor" laws... lol (but ya never know... there are some real nuts out there!)
> 
> DM


A swing set seems like a perfect generator in disguise.

Put magnets on the kids and the coils integrated into the swing set and viola` you have free power.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

but there, you're still over-involving the kids.... someone would bytch... 
I was thinking more towards the top of the chains. magnetics, or even 'spring-winding' could be achieved "out of reach". Faraday tubes under the teeter-totters?

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I suppose.

you know those things they can sit on and the other kids spin it around?

that would be a huge source of energy.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*BINGO!* Now we're talking! Funny thing, when I saw the slides in the background, all I could think of was the kids with magnets on them, getting off the swings and then trying to slide, but their butts are magnetized, so they just sit there.... LOL
or stuck upside-down to the monkey bars... their little legs flailing in the air crying "TEACHER! TEACHER! HELP!"
My deduction? Magnets attached to kids in a mostly steel playground = maybe not so good of an idea...

DM


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

There are some buildings now that do similar things:

The World’s First Sustainable Dance Club opens in Rotterdam 

Kinetic Dancefloor

applying this to playground equipment shouldnt be too hard, although you will have lots of angry people with too much free time complaining about the electromagnetic radiation that it is affecting their kids (while they feed them mcdonalds and soda all day everyday.)

if you really got industrious you could apply it to door swing mechanisms, windows, even shoes - although the energy received per action would be pretty low.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Look at nap's other link.... they got the shoes already... Po)

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> *BINGO!* Now we're talking! Funny thing, when I saw the slides in the background, all I could think of was the kids with magnets on them, getting off the swings and then trying to slide, but their butts are magnetized, so they just sit there.... LOL
> or stuck upside-down to the monkey bars... their little legs flailing in the air crying "TEACHER! TEACHER! HELP!"
> My deduction? Magnets attached to kids in a mostly steel playground = maybe not so good of an idea...
> 
> DM


that is hilarious.

maybe we could market that as a babysitting device instead of energy production:whistling2:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Look at nap's other link.... they got the shoes already... Po)
> 
> DM


sorry. i'm a bit out of it today nline2long:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"maybe we could market that as a babysitting device instead of energy production"

hmmmm, you and I better get a % of that if it ever happens!
(You saw it here first folks!)

DM


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Edstaz (Oct 1, 2015)

*what if*

What do 3 x BEV (battery electric vehicles) rated at 445kw each, 2 x 8MW generators have in common or actually have to do with each other?
3 X 445 = 1335. YES 2 X 8000 = 16,000. YES 16000 - 1335 = 14, 665 yes.
So what can be applied or created to meet this equation?
I think I have a theoretical application which does not play or question the laws of physics cause and effect, action and reaction.
want to play?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

nap said:


> A swing set seems like a perfect generator in disguise.
> 
> Put magnets on the kids and the coils integrated into the swing set and viola` you have free power.


This stops working when you forget to feed the kids. :devil3:


----------



## Edstaz (Oct 1, 2015)

*to Nap*

I saw something similar to your suggestion a few years back on discovery channel where the round about at a school was encouraged to be used by the pupils that had a generator attached to the rotating shaft and the power created was used for the computers in a classroom. I think this was in Uganda. Ingenius, simple and effective plus the pupils got a bit of fun in the mix


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Who is interested in discussing perpetual motion?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

It is possible.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It is possible.



No it isn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Ok. I don't agree. But you're entitled to your opinion


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I didn't think it was either. Until I built my prototype.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I plan to outfit my home with it for trial. Then the holes of my family. Then,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Homes


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

OK, I'll bite. When you're the richest man in the world, having solved all our energy problems, can I be the captain of your yacht? I'll send you the specs; the price tag won't be an issue, given the kind of money you'll be making.

OTOH, DangerMouse started this thread 8 years ago, and I've yet to see HIS yacht in the registry.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It is possible, but Big Oil, international electrical cartels and probably global deep state operatives are keeping it suppressed. Best beware, they're on your street right now for even mentioning it. :devil3:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> yup, there ya go... I imagine a 15 minute recess with a playground full of 1st and 2nd graders could power the school for the whole day!
> 
> DM


Did not we come pretty close to that.... but we used Oxen to turn the grismill...????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

No thank you just the. Money sucks. This is Goodwill. Not get any return is the price. A lot of tweaking yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I think I was mostly testing water, to see if someone who is someone had already come up with anything. This was accidental by nature


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Personal use only


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Something else while we're at it. How about localized anti gravity. You know ancient Stone moving stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Don't be so negative


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Peace my friend


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You should search the Museum of unworkable Devices.
https://www.lockhaven.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm

The odds are your machine (or one very similar) is already there. If not, submit your device. They will tell you where your fallacy lies.

Perpetual motion is impossible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

This is a nay Sayers chat room. Stay small y'all


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Edgar Cayce said we would have free energy devices in our garages, about the size of a water heater. He said it would have something like a grounding rod outside our homes and it would have some kind of dipole (T or U shaped thing) at the top.


And Tesla invented something similar with his Wardenclyffe Tower in New Jersey. Supposedly it generated energy from 'space' and it was transmitted through the ground. He said that he had 20 or so appliances set around the site that used wireless antennae to power them. And he said that the energy developed was so great that the building started to crack and items in the building began to fly and float through the building. He said he had to cut it off, but not before someone called the police and when they arrived Tesla said it was an earthquake. Unfortunately, it was financed by J P Morgan and he cut the purse strings and made him tear it down.



And Leedskalnin (Coral Castle in Florida) supposedly found the secret to free energy as well. He did not move those 50 ton blocks of coral by himself. He said that one secret was moving the blocks of coral at night. He said that something changed in the atmosphere at night that did not exist during the day. 



And......one common denominator between Coral Castle and the Pyramids was the use of pink granite or pink coral. 



I am a hundred percent convinced that it has already been discovered and it has been patented using obscure language. But, international politics is well entrenched in oil and the dollar would decline in value if it was not needed to buy oil. Just think of all the nations in the world whose economies are dependent on oil. And the problems that would exist if they lost that revenue.


"Control oil or the money supply and you control Nations."
"Control the food supply and you control people." 



I have also read a few times that the same science that explains free energy is the same science that creates levitation ( flying saucers?), so that might have some national defense issues.


But, I definitely think that it already exists, but the people behind the curtains are more powerful than the people inventing it. And that is why a lot of the people researching it have died prematurely. It's not a conspiracy, it's all documented.



Anyhow, that is my rant on free energy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

You seem very open minded and will read. I would like some help with my project.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Exactly, it is a challenge just to keep faith when people scoff. But I ain't scared cuz it isn't magic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm focused on the propulsion. Whatever it drives is secondary


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm focused on the propulsion. *Whatever it drives is secondary*



Implies energy input; therefore not perpetual output.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Not at all dependent on anything to begin is motion. And the torque output can be multipled.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I appreciate y'all input and scrutiny. I didn't join the chat room for approval or advice. Only to check what's app going on. My proof is in the pudding. I'm not out to be a rocket scientist just very intrigued this all being written off


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

No one can invent that, some one might discover it or figure out how to use something already available. Nothing is free even if it is free, it cost money to build. 

Like solar, water, tides, magnetic north, thermal heat from the ground . It all depends on how much you want to pay for free things.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

If anyone give me this chat room has a spare Bridgeport Mill and tooling also a large mediums are a medium sized engine lathe with hollow spindle for study rest so forth it would make my hubby quicker so ship it and we'll see what happens


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Hobby not hubby lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Various sizes and shapes of Ridgid plastic. I think it goes by umlh plastic. Doesn't shrink strong and durable and light weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Can I borrow a machine shop from someone. Seriously


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

If anyone serious, I will video chat on messenger or whatever. Come on friends. Old fashioned good ol American looking out for his fellow man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

It's usually the lack of time and tool. I have the time. I would really like some time in someone's machine shop in trego or surrounding counties in Kansas


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> It's usually the lack of time and tool. I have the time. I would really like some time in someone's machine shop in trego or surrounding counties in Kansas



I think you are a dreamer, but I like the attitude.:wink2:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks seems dreams pick us. At least this one did. Bout 11 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, whoever you are thanks for your moral support.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Again,,,,,,, seriously I have several years in machine shop. I would love to have my own but I don't. I worked for Cross mfg. In Kansas. As well as other places in Kansas and South Texas


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i have a lot of experience in this field. you'd be surprised who you might meet along the way, i go way back to the early days and i studied with the best. i have access to bridgeport mill and lathe and full metal shop (you don't need these things to make the machine work). but i don't have the time to do any tooling, i'm already 200% loaded because i have two full time jobs lol. my machineshop access comes from a local maker space. probably your community or a community near you has a maker space too. heck, our local even library has one! membership costs $50/month and you have access 24/7 (at least in my area in canada).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Lathe and Mill. Pretty basic. Yes that's exactly what I need.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

here is a thought experiment. there's no such thing as perpetual motion, i agree with this. .. you can take energy from one source, convert it and apply it to a second load. like taking petrolum in a gas tank and using it in a combustion engine to move the car down the road. when energy changes form, work has been done (that's the proper relationship between energy & power). because you always take from the source the source of energy is depleted, in one way or the other this always happens and so perpetual motion is not possible. BUT what if that source came from an area that has no human impact? the source does not belong to our 3D world? i.e. what if the source of energy was time itself? if you took some time as energy, would you as a human even notice? no. so from your perspective, it looks like a perpetual source of free energy.. what's an example of this? the electron (which nobody has ever actually seen). it is constantly in motion AND constantly imparting motion into other electrons (like charges repel). that's EM energy coverting into kinetic energy, and that means work has been done. CONSTANTLY and without ANY observable (to the human) input energy. so there's your access to the perpetual source. the electron. i.e. potential energy. not voltage, you want the potential energy. voltage is potential energy with respect to something else... if you remove the "with respect to" you are left only with the potential (a collection of electrons). how do you create this collection of electrons so you can experiment with it? Charge an inductor and then suddenly open circuit it. now i have brought it to the practical area where its easy to have nay-sayers rebuff with any sort of argument. just ignore it. build the machine, costs less than $100. see for yourself... you can turn this sudden collection of potential energy into motion, that's possible. easy to do using common materials, less than $100. takes about 2 days to build the first one cause you slow, the 2nd machine takes about an hour.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Why don't you fellas take a basic physics class? You will find out pretty quickly why these 'devices' will not work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Loan me your shop please do I can prove that you're right


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Tymbo said:


> Why don't you fellas take a basic physics class? You will find out pretty quickly why these 'devices' will not work.



You are correct. There are no perpetual motion machines......'cuz friction.
Even a rotating alternator in space will eventually slow down.


But.....what if there is an undefined energy source available to us through magnetism or static energy that we don't know about? There are multiple light spectrum's we can't see ...infrared and ultraviolet immediately come to mind.


Tesla and Leedskalnin tapped into something that we aren't familiar with. I don't know what they did, but it worked. 



But if it's static energy or something similar that we can tap through the Earth or Space, the energy would be infinite. So, it may appear to be perpetual, even though friction would still remain dominant.


But the energy source would be infinite, just like solar or hydro. The instruments used to produce that energy will never end, even though the generators will deteriorate.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

DallasCowboys said:


> You are correct. There are no perpetual motion machines......'cuz friction.
> Even a rotating alternator in space will eventually slow down.
> 
> 
> ...


Since you don't seem to want to profit from this 'invention' of yours, why don't you share some details or equations of how it works?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loan me your shop please do I can prove that you're right


Just a couple of observations , trying to be honest & factual . Read whatever "snark" into them you want :

1. You are either the most ingenious man since Da Vinci (actually _BEFORE_ old Leo :biggrin2 , or a trolling "leg-puller" . I try not to judge people .

2. If the _former_ , you should consider more practical options than begging for free use of someone's shop . It makes you sound like the _latter ._
Either :
a. Find a way to acquire the equipment you need . If you have to _buy_ it , you can always _sell_ it .

b. Hire the machining done .

c. Get a partner

I've been working on an invention for a little over 2 years . It won't change the laws of science like _yours_ would , but I hope to patent it .

If this is as much of a sure thing as you seem to be convinced it is , you will _literally_ have money to burn !


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I marvel at the human need to believe. The urge to know something no-one else knows. To be part of a secret inner circle of true believers, up against the unwashed masses of the uninformed. As a student of human nature, I find this theme runs deep, behind almost all of the scams, swindles, cults, chain letters, robocalls, and mystical fakers which have plagued our world forever.

I try to accept that, somehow, this behavior has been bred into us for a reason. I try not to judge. But if anyone ever wanted to find out how susceptible they are to it, I propose a simple test:

Shine some light on your theory. If it's true, it'll stand the tests of logic, further research and peer review. There is no evil cabal of scientists. New ideas are encouraged, and the best minds get to work on proving or disproving them. A new energy source of any kind would be a breakthrough that all humanity would be thankful for.

And remember, people far smarter than anyone here have sought mysterious and magical forces for thousands of generations. I strongly doubt anyone reading this knows more than all of these minds combined. But hey, maybe you got lucky. Let's hear what you've got, and put it to the test. The dark lords of whatever conspiracy you're up against can't get all of us!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> I marvel at the human need to believe. The urge to know something no-one else knows. To be part of a secret inner circle of true believers, up against the unwashed masses of the uninformed. As a student of human nature, I find this theme runs deep, behind almost all of the scams, swindles, cults, chain letters, robocalls, and mystical fakers which have plagued our world forever.
> 
> I try to accept that, somehow, this behavior has been bred into us for a reason. I try not to judge. But if anyone ever wanted to find out how susceptible they are to it, I propose a simple test:
> 
> ...



Unless... YOU'RE part of the evil cabal! :devil3:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Lenaitch this is a project that should be prototype and done in a very small group. I would also appreciate extra input. Are you ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

How about we not worry about big oil or government hit men and focus on the project. Please Be Positive.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

It's easy. Just take a normal power strip, and plug it into itself. Voila!










Seriously though, I don't believe it's possible, yet I'm just a little bit intrigued enough to stay subscribed to this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Lol. I appreciate the humor. Humor has a better spirit compared to skepticism. I am intrigued with the possibilities.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lenaitch this is a project that should be prototype and done in a very small group. I would also appreciate extra input. Are you ready?



Naw, I just drop by out of curiosity. Besides, any input I would have likely wouldn't be helpful to your quest.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I can appreciate that


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes, liquid metal, of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes it does,,,,, also,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

bhrvparts - do you have a machine in mind you want to build? was it already invented by someone else or is it your own unique idea?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

someone wrote that Electromagnitism is well understood. i would word it more like this.. the way that electromagnitiism is used in our common industry is very well understood. there is more that electromagnitism can do that is not common and this portion is not well understood. ever hear of a magnet's Bloch Wall before? no? ok, so its not well understood.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Unique in configuration but using ordinary natural material. Just different techniques. I have no clue for myself to save money because I think it is available to do that if I fail but I've tested this on a very small scale and I only need to make something that will function in rotation to give me the propulsion to drive a small generator and that's all the scale I'm looking at


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Solving world energy problems is a scale for my government government and guys like Elon musk and his Pierce they seem to be doing exactly what experiment experimenters should do I just need to solve my own energy problem here at home


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I use solar and wind energy now. As well as stationary bikes to generate battery back up and usage while grandkids come to visit. Digital decide usage depends on what they can generate. Without using battery back up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Correction,,,,,,, digital device sage depends on them peddling.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

This is for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Interesting, thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

After seeing other perpetual motion machines. Mine works. No cranks or wind up toys. They didn't teach us everything in school


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Post some pictures or a video, please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

When complete I Mass do that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

This one is my prototype, crude but works. It did show me that the torque and output are adjustable


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

nor do I.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> After seeing other perpetual motion machines. Mine works. No cranks or wind up toys. They didn't teach us everything in school


No, but they taught us about friction, thermodynamics, conservation of energy/momentum, and more. 

ignorance doesn't excuse you from the laws of physics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Skepticism is ignorance


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Skepticism is ignorance


Can you explain that statement? It seems inconsistent with what I know about the definition of those words.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Skepticism is ignorance


Skepticism itself is not ignorance. 

Skepticism can be _based_ on ignorance, such as the 'flat earthers' who ignore all of the scientific advances of the last 2500 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Ignorance does not mean stupid. I . I would never call someone stupid. But being skeptical seems to close ones mind to possibilities.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm no scholar so if i misused the words I apologise. But if I close my mind with skepticism,I remain ignorant to possibilities


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

The only reason I pursue perpetual motion is because this image has buzzed my pea brain for almost 12 year's. It does not defy any laws of physics.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Ignorance does not mean stupid. I . I would never call someone stupid. But being skeptical seems to close ones mind to possibilities.





[email protected] said:


> I'm no scholar so if i misused the words I apologise. But if I close my mind with skepticism,I remain ignorant to possibilities


The way I see it, *lack* of skepticism is the sign of a closed mind.

Accepting something as fact, without questioning, is not only ignorance, but _willful_ ignorance.

I don't think it takes a scholar to understand that. Just someone willing to accept reality and avoid fantasy.



[email protected] said:


> The only reason I pursue perpetual motion is because this image has buzzed my pea brain for almost 12 year's. It does not defy any laws of physics.


I will grant that it's an interesting subject, and I completely understand wanting to know more about it.

But if you only accept those hypotheses which reinforce your blind acceptance of something which has been proven over centuries to be false, then you're not researching, your just demonstrating that you are suffering from confirmation bias.

Flatly stating that "it" does not defy any laws of physics does not make that statement true, and it will certainly not sway any thinking person's opinion in your favor. 

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. Provide that and not only will I believe you, but the entire world will praise you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Working on it my friend. But I'm not looking for Fame, recognition, or riches. I do admire your intellect and I appreciate your views


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

In fact of I knew you I'd most likely invite you to assist,advise me on going from prototype to a function device. Either way this is only a quest to relieve my mind of this contraption. Honestly I have a formal education equal to a sixth grade education. I did go back and and get my high school education years later. I lack a lot of knowledge. So please don't judge me to harshly


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm with you brother. Sometimes the best way to prove something wrong, is to try your best to prove it right.

I'm not posting here because I care whether or not you believe in perpetual motion. I'm here because this is a public forum, and there are a lot of very smart, creative, talented and otherwise clever people out there who may not have had the benefit of learning the scientific method.

Even among so-called educated people, there is a lot of misunderstanding. Likewise, a lack of education doesn't prevent anyone from learning new things, making great discoveries or creating useful things.

I wish you all the best in proving, or disproving, your theory. Either way, the result is meaningless unless the methods are sound.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

What is your occupation,? If I may ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

My career as a machinist ( retired) and self taught and certified boat mechanic (retired), maintenance mechanic (retired


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

I read a science fiction , time traveling book last year call” All our wrong todays”. The time travel was made possible by the invention of an engine( I forgot the name, and the book points out it was really a generator). The engine used no fuel source because it was powered by the rotation of the earth. The author doesn’t really explain how this is done, but it sounds like a cool concept. Maybe someone will figure out how to harness this power in a couple of hundred years.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

99 wirenuts said:


> I read a science fiction , time traveling book last year call” All our wrong todays”. The time travel was made possible by the invention of an engine( I forgot the name, and the book points out it was really a generator). The engine used no fuel source because it was powered by the rotation of the earth. The author doesn’t really explain how this is done, but it sounds like a cool concept. Maybe someone will figure out how to harness this power in a couple of hundred years.



If somebody invented time travel in the future, wouldn't somebody be back here to tell us about it?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> If somebody invented time travel in the future, wouldn't somebody be back here to tell us about it?


no, those are the people that dissapear after winning the lotto. :smile:


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> If somebody invented time travel in the future, wouldn't somebody be back here to tell us about it?



Because there is probably some kind of mandate that does not allow them to interfere with events. Similar to the Prime Directive on Star Trek that does not allow them to intervene against the natural developments on alien planets.


BTW, UFO's are real and the aliens we see on them, not all of them; but some...are us from the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you 99.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DallasCowboys said:


> Because there is probably some kind of mandate that does not allow them to interfere with events. Similar to the Prime Directive on Star Trek that does not allow them to intervene against the natural developments on alien planets.
> 
> 
> BTW, UFO's are real and the aliens we see on them, not all of them; but some...are us from the future.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> If somebody invented time travel in the future, wouldn't somebody be back here to tell us about it?





Ask Mad Man Markum.....he might know...















----------


Or the Pope.....


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Nealtw said:


>





That is a good point, I wonder if your hair would grow during time travel.
But.....if you don't age, your hair probably won't grow either.


----------



## mpls69 (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought this was already solved. Tape a piece of buttered toast to the back of a cat and slide it off the edge of the counter. Cat always lands on its feet. Buttered toast always lands butter side down. Boom. Perpetual motion.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Isn't this question on this forum an example of perpetual motion? It just keeps going and going...


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Domo said:


> Isn't this question on this forum an example of perpetual motion? It just keeps going and going...



Well, wouldn't that be an example of perpetual motion ?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

DallasCowboys said:


> Well, wouldn't that be an example of perpetual motion ?


I think so, perhaps we should ask others?:vs_smirk:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

God gave us magnetic fields to work with


----------

